# Hackers can eavesdrop on your phone by exploiting SS7



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

It's one of the most personal ten-digit numbers in your life, but that's all a hacker needs to listen in on your phone calls, read your text messages, and track your location.

A new report by sister-site CBS News' "60 Minutes," broadcast Sunday evening after two years in the making, shows how millions of smartphones users are vulnerable to eavesdropping and surveillance -- despite advancements in protections on most phones.

It's done by exploiting a flaw in Signaling System No. 7 (SS7), a little-known but crucial system that brokers information between phone networks. SS7 handles that translation every time you send a text or make a call.

By targeting SS7, an attacker can see almost everything that passes through the system.

Read More


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

For those who would like more information on this: https://www.theguardian.com/technol...bile-phone-vulnerability-snooping-texts-calls


----------

